# When I die...



## Ample Pie (Sep 24, 2010)

When I die, please don't put a post up about it on the Main Board. Even if you find it lamentable and I died far too young, don't put up a sad post about it.

In my area, when someone dies in a car wreck, their friends and family put up flowery crosses where the wreck happened. I made my best friend promise me that, if I ever die that way, no such cross will be put up--or that, if one is, she'll whip it right down.

I feel very similarly about the idea of having my death announced on the Main Board.

Instead, if you must, put it in the Weight Board.

Say, "She was fat and they needed a bigger coffin."

Say, "It's okay, she laughed a lot."

Say, "Well, there'll be fewer rants."

But don't ever say, "She died too young."

Don't ever say, "How unfortunate."

Such things negate the joy I have had and still have in this life I'm leading--because as far at my relationship with fat, I am leading exactly the life I want to live.

I'm about to butcher _Nikki-Rosa_, my favorite poem by Nikki Giovanni. I beg your understanding and forgiveness.



> _and I really hope no thin* person ever has cause
> to write about me
> because they never understand
> fat love is fat wealth and they’ll
> ...



* or fat-apologists
** or my "poor health choices"


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

Very well said Rebecca, very humble. 
You are truly are one of a kind. 




Rebecca said:


> Instead, if you must, put it in the Weight Board.
> 
> Say, "She was fat and they needed a bigger coffin."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 24, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> When I die, please don't put a post up about it on the Main Board. Even if you find it lamentable and I died far too young, don't put up a sad post about it. . . .



While this poem is not entirely in accord with our theology, it is with our spirituality. You are likely familiar with it already. I believe that it expresses sentiments similar to your own.
*
Alfred, Lord Tennyson

Sunset and evening star,
And one clear call for me!
And may there be no moaning of the bar,
When I put out to sea,
But such a tide as moving seems asleep,
Too full for sound and foam,
When that which drew from out the boundless deep
Turns again home.

Twilight and evening bell,
And after that the dark!
And may there be no sadness of farewell,
When I embark;
For tho' from out our bourne of Time and Place
The flood may bear me far,
I hope to see my Pilot face to face
When I have crost the bar.*


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I just feel more at home on the Weight Board.


----------



## frankman (Sep 24, 2010)

When I die, please rep me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

I want everyone to throw a huge party and tell Laineyland stories and then stage a zombie march.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

I want a nice burial plot where people can come and bring me flowers and talk to me if they want to.


----------



## frankman (Sep 25, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I want a nice burial plot where people can come and bring me flowers and talk to me if they want to.



In all seriousness, that's the one thing I am hoping to avoid. I don't want a headstone with a clever epitaph and fresh flowers every day. I want them to throw my ashes into a favorable breeze and be done with it (actually, I'm kind of hoping they toss my corpse in a volcano, that would be perfect).

Afterwards, I want the money for my funeral to be spent on booze in a bar where everybody just has a good time. I've been to 2 burials and a cremation in the last two months, and that's enough for me to know that is not what I want at all. If someone feels they have to say anything about me, I hope they do it in a cafe where the rounds are on me for the last time.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 25, 2010)

When I die they can put me on the body farm. I want to be the person who held the record for the longest decomposition.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't care what happens to my body after I die. That's a decision for the living. Whatever is cheapest and most convenient. Just no flowery crosses and no Main board post and if there is an epitaph anywhere, it has to be "It's okay, I laughed a lot." Seriously.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Whatever is cheapest and most convenient.


I'm thinking barbecue.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm thinking barbecue.



Delicious is not always convenient.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Delicious is not always convenient.


this could be a feedee's motto. I may adopt it.

If people want to barbecue me...and if you really think hoisting my fat ass up onto/into a barbecue is the way to go: get pictures, that will be pure comedy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this fucking thread.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love fucking this thread.



oh noes, I broke the rules for comedy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

When I die, I want to be cremated. Instead of a gravestone, I want a tree planted for me and ashes scattered at its base. A flowering crab apple, beech, any pine, or weeping willow. It would be sweet if there was a dance party and everyone wore bright colors, but I won't be in a position to demand.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope you all know I'll be dead before any of you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I hope you all know I'll be dead before any of you.


Stop trying to steal our thunder, skinny.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I hope you all know I'll be dead before any of you.


Don't even say that in jest, Christov.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> oh noes, I broke the rules for comedy.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha AWESOME


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

I live fast and mildly dangerously. I thought you all knew this?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I live fast and mildly dangerously. I thought you all knew this?


Burning a hole through a cheap frying pan does not a daredevil make. ROFL


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Burning a hole through a cheap frying pan does not a sex-toy make. ROFL



I'll be here all week folks--unless I die, in which case remember this thread. It are important like science.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Burning a hole through a cheap frying pan does not a daredevil make. ROFL


You've obviously been unaware of my absinthe binge and human torch escapades.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> You've obviously been unaware of my absinthe binge and human torch escapades.



Ever watch Harold and Maude? Wanna come over and watch it? I have it on DVD. I'll make popcorn.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I'll make popcorn.


Watch me choke on it. Oh what an end.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I'll be here all week folks--unless I die, in which case remember this thread. It are important like science.


Come for the veal. Stay for the talent. Fix that, wench.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> Watch me choke on it. Oh what an end.



That whole "answering only one part of the question" thing you do is seriously making me wish you had tried to hump a hole in a frying pan...

This isn't the first time I've said this to a boy.



CastingPearls said:


> Come in the veal. Stay for the Colts game?



*mumbles something vaguely about people from Indiana having sex with animals*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I live fast and mildly dangerously. I thought you all knew this?



well you know that hobby you have of throwing warm cups of sperm onto passers by could be considered

oh


no 

wait



you 


erm


made that up nope I got nothing


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah but here's the thing--it's not his sperm.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah but here's the thing--it's not his sperm.





spiritangel said:


> well you know that hobby you have of throwing warm cups of sperm onto passers by could be considered...snip



Are we talking about drive-by bukakke _again_?

It isn't the first time I've said _this_ to a boy either.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Are we talking about drive-by bukakke _again_?


I was the first to do it. Totally.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 25, 2010)

He also dresses as batman and wanders the city at night. His death is imminent one way or another.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Are we talking about drive-by bukakke _again_?
> 
> It isn't the first time I've said _this_ to a boy either.


I don't know if I am ashamed or proud to say it wouldn't be my first time saying that to a boy either. HA HA HA HA


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I was the first to do it. Totally.



why am I sure this isnt the first time you have said this about many a thing.................................................................


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Any bets on how many passersby are going to google 'bukakke'?

There are SO many things one should NOT google no matter how curious:

Tubgirl (the eyes--they burn)
Alabama Hot Pocket (don't. just. don't.)

Christov may not take credit for firsting these, though.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

There's already a thread to sing the praises and death-day songs of Christov The Great.

Let's get back to what's important: death and jokes about jizz.

Also, I'd like to point out that I was very well behaved about this post:




Christov said:


> Watch me choke on it. Oh what an end.



And didn't add "how many times have you said this to a boy/girl/sheep?"


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Any bets on how many passersby are going to google 'bukakke'?



hmmmmm that depends I mean I know what it is shrugs so guessing most people here will well in this thread at least but then again mayby Christov already did ...................


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Any bets on how many passersby are going to google 'bukakke'?


It was awkward when I had to explain "bukakke" to my mother, but not nearly as awkward as when she said, "that actually sounds pretty great."

This is a true story.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> There's already a thread to sing the praises and death-day songs of Christov The Great.
> 
> Let's get back to what's important: death and jokes about jizz.
> 
> ...


Talking about either is impossible without Christov.

Christov. LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!!

Only you could threadjack by association.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> It was awkward when I had to explain "bukakke" to my mother, but not nearly as awkward as when she said, "that actually sounds pretty great."
> 
> This is a true story.


I still beat your ass. (And come to think of it, probably would anyway but I digress)

I had to explain strap-ons and gay sex to my 84 year-old Grandmother. In front of my father.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> It was awkward when I had to explain "bukakke" to my mother, but not nearly as awkward as when she said, "that actually sounds pretty great."
> 
> This is a true story.



I'll take things I diddnt want to know about my or anyone elses mother for $50


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I still beat your ass. (And come to think of it, probably would anyway but I digress)
> 
> I had to explain strap-ons and gay sex to my 84 year-old Grandmother. In front of my father.



why we should masterbate to my sister! Not only this but then I had to help her choose her first vibrator!!!! thank god it was online shopping but you still win


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I still beat your ass. (And come to think of it, probably would anyway but I digress)
> 
> I had to explain strap-ons and gay sex to my 84 year-old Grandmother. In front of my father.


No, see, you don't know me well enough to know whether you win or not.

* Had to teach my mom how to put on a condom and what dental dams are--not to mention strap ons, etc.
* Had to tell my mother what bukakke is and then have her tell me how great it sounded.
* Had to ask my mom to take my boyfriend's skirt to the dry cleaners to get semen out of it (it was wool--the skirt, I mean, not the semen).
* Pretty much the only girl who's probably had to re-come out to her mother like this "No mom, I don't love Jason. He's gay." Because he'd spent the night so many times and she knew I was into girls. She was worried I was going straight.
* Had to explain to my preacher friend both what "morning wood" and "douches" are.

Seriously, I don't have a life, I have a series of ridiculous stories 

--
oh, and what's this about ass beatings?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> No, see, you don't know me well enough to know whether you win or not.
> 
> * Had to teach my mom how to put on a condom and what dental dams are--not to mention strap ons, etc.
> * Had to tell my mother what bukakke is and then have her tell me how great it sounded.
> ...


I've had way too many 'let's talk sex' with various relatives, too.

Ha ha--a reverse coming-out-gotta love it.

My family used to belong to a fundy church--Pentecostal. I flashed the pastor once. Perhaps it was accidental. Perhaps. "Jesus on the mainline...Tell Him what you want" has a whole new meaning to a filthy filthy girl.

And yeah..wool semen...Hmmm....

Did we scare off Christov or is he recharging or possibly burning his house down?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've had way too many 'let's talk sex' with various relatives, too.
> 
> Ha ha--a reverse coming-out-gotta love it.
> 
> ...



mayby he is lost googling his brains out lol

or trying to burn images from his mind hitting delete delete delete lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone else picturing Christov _googling_ his brains out?

BTW, if you are, are you imagining him as the Christov in the swimsuit thread with face nipples and all??


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Anyone else picturing Christov _googling_ his brains out?
> 
> BTW, if you are, are you imagining him as the Christov in the swimsuit thread with face nipples and all??


Define google.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> Define google.


I feel to properly define "google," I'd have to google it, then we'd end up in an infinite loop of descriptors--best to avoid that.


----------



## Christov (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I feel to properly define "google," I'd have to google it, then we'd end up in an infinite loop of descriptors--best to avoid that.


Just as planned.

PS: Google image search, I'm on the third page.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> Just as planned.
> 
> PS: Google image search, I'm on the third page.


Oh yeah, well if you search "Rebecca Feedee" you'll get a picture of my brother's cat on one of the first couple of pages, so there. 

Also, you popped up on the 4th page for me.


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't really care what people do when I die. If I haunt their asses, it's their own damn fault.

What I do want at my funeral is to record personalised greetings for everyone who might attend. You know, something to bring a touch of closeness to the proceedings.

"Hi John. How are the wife and kids?"

"Hey, Bill - you still owe me $50. Guess you got out of that one, you cheap bastard."

"Nancy - still cheating on your husband with the mailman?"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 25, 2010)

My wife and I have agreed that whoever goes first wants to be cremated and the ashes dug into the soil around the rose bushes: roses really like ashes and bone meal. I am not keen on the idea of a memorial service, but then I won't have to sit through some clown intoning, "We are here today, not to mourn the death, but to CELEBRATE the LIFE of..." followed by a load of tedious crap, so who am I to object?*  I have, however, requested that IF a service is insisted upon, and IF there is to be music, that it should all be tangos.



*As long as there is not a PowerPoint show. If there is PowerPoint, I will come back from beyond the grave to wreak revenge.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> In all seriousness, that's the one thing I am hoping to avoid. I don't want a headstone with a clever epitaph and fresh flowers every day. I want them to throw my ashes into a favorable breeze and be done with it (actually, I'm kind of hoping they toss my corpse in a volcano, that would be perfect).
> 
> Afterwards, I want the money for my funeral to be spent on booze in a bar where everybody just has a good time. I've been to 2 burials and a cremation in the last two months, and that's enough for me to know that is not what I want at all. If someone feels they have to say anything about me, I hope they do it in a cafe where the rounds are on me for the last time.





Rebecca said:


> I don't care what happens to my body after I die. That's a decision for the living. Whatever is cheapest and most convenient. Just no flowery crosses and no Main board post and if there is an epitaph anywhere, it has to be "It's okay, I laughed a lot." Seriously.



It's not about the body. It's about the memory. That's why I want a nice plot in a quiet cemetery where people can come to remember me. They're not talking to my body; they're talking to their memory. I go to cemeteries often and try to remember people.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 26, 2010)

More power to you and your choice.

I don't want to be remembered on the Main board or in a church or in a cemetery because I'm not in any of those places and they aren't in me.

If I'm anywhere it's here (Looking out over Cincinnati, NKy from Mt Adams):









Or here (Chicago, along the river anywhere):


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 26, 2010)

When I die, I want my body (sans bones) to be ground up and mixed with some ground sirloin, made into hamburgers, seasoned and grilled, and then served at a BBQ at my house where my friends can say "He fed many".


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> More power to you and your choice.
> 
> I don't want to be remembered on the Main board or in a church or in a cemetery because I'm not in any of those places and they aren't in me.



Well, no. I wouldn't want to be remembered online either. ...I mean, if somebody wants to post something online when I'm dead, obviously I won't be in a position to object. But I'd rather have people come talk to me and get what comfort they can from their *actual* memories of me. And I like cemeteries because I find them peaceful. I much prefer walking through them, doing gravestone rubbings and waving at the saints on top of mausoleums, rather than walking through public parks.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2010)

When I die, probably from cirrhosis of the liver, I want to be cremated. Think about that fire! I'll go out with a bang.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> When I die they can put me on the body farm. I want to be the person who held the record for the longest decomposition.



I just Googled 'body farm' to try and understand what you meant.

And OMG. I'll join you. 

I'm sure I'll hate the idea when I'm close to actual death, but right now it's new and curiously creepy and I'm totally fascinated by it!


----------



## goatboy (Sep 27, 2010)

I want this music at my funeral.

The 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony, the allegreto
Hello. I must be going. by Groucho Marx
Brokedown Palace by The Grateful Dead
I'll See You In My Dreams by Django Rheinhardt
(still compiling a list)

But, before cremation, I'd like to be used as a pinata at a kids birthday party. When little Pedro successfully whacks me with the stick, instead of the expected gore, out come delicious candy. Putting the fun back in funeral.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm afraid of death. I also wonder a lot if I'll be remembered if I die. It's been like this for a while ever since I saw that episode of ER where Dr. Pratt dies. I mean, I saw all of those folks just talking remembering good times and things about him that they liked, and something clicked in my head. What if no one has anything good to say about me when I die? What if people forget me by accident or even on purpose?

Honestly, I just want to be not forgotten.


----------



## frankman (Sep 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm afraid of death. I also wonder a lot if I'll be remembered if I die. It's been like this for a while ever since I saw that episode of ER where Dr. Pratt dies. I mean, I saw all of those folks just talking remembering good times and things about him that they liked, and something clicked in my head. What if no one has anything good to say about me when I die? What if people forget me by accident or even on purpose?
> 
> Honestly, I just want to be not forgotten.



Forgetting someone on purpose isn't possible. As long as you make a concious decision NOT to think about someone, you're technically still thinking about that person.

Forgetting is accidental and involuntary: people wouldn't know what they have forgotten if they didn't try to think about it again unsuccesfully.

So there's that part sorted, and as long as you have done anything, people will remember you. If you want that memory to be a fond one, be nice. It is really that simple.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 4, 2010)

.......... 

View attachment 311ff80d99e059fc7576d9032ecc05aa83cbf9ad.jpg


View attachment c9aca196799a7c0090b9462119a70110a9ced182.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 4, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> When I die, I want my body (sans bones) to be ground up and mixed with some ground sirloin, made into hamburgers, seasoned and grilled, and then served at a BBQ at my house where my friends can say "He fed many".



Have you been reading "Stranger in a Strange Land" again? The part at the end about Michael Valentine Smith's finger? Grok?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 4, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> When I die they can put me on the body farm. I want to be the person who held the record for the longest decomposition.



There's the story about the graveyard, reserved for famous musicians. Wandering through, someone observed Beethoven's ghost, sitting on his tombstone, musical score in one hand, eraser in the other, busily rubbing out the notes.

What was he doing?

Decomposing.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 4, 2010)

I first posted this in the Favorite Poems thread, nearly four years ago. Our sentiments are still the same, but we are a bit closer to our trees.

************************************************************


It was 1950, or '51. I still had five years to go before I would graduate from high school. A very impressionable young man who didn't care much for the world around him. At every opportunity, his head was either in the stars, or his nose in a book of sci-fi.

Ray Bradbury's "Martian Chronicles" had just been published, and I think I practically walked into walls, as I walked along reading it, absorbing every scene, every word of a Mars which existed only in Bradbury's imagination.

Spender. Biggs. Wilder. Spender, the poet and archeologist, trying to save the remains of the old Martian civilization. Biggs, determined to trash it with his beer bottles and vomit. Wilder, the captain, caught in between and bound by duty. As I read it, I was Spender, of course. In later times, this would have been interpreted very differently - the stuff that led to Columbine.

But in the middle of that turmoil, Spender quoted a poem to Wilder, calling it the epitaph of that beautiful, and dead, civilization. It was, of course,
_
We'll Go No More A-roving

So, we'll go no more a-roving
So late into the night,
Though the heart be still as loving,
And the moon be still as bright.

For the sword outwears its sheath,
And the soul wears out the breast,
And the heart must pause to breathe,
And love itself have rest.

Though the night was made for loving,
And the day returns too soon,
Yet we'll go no more a-roving
By the light of the moon.

Lord Byron (George Gordon)
(1788-1824)_​
Not, perhaps, poetry to stand against the many deep and beautiful poems already posted in this thread, but, at that age (12?) I had never read - and EXPERIENCED - a poem in quite that way. The elements of the story, and my life, combined to impress it on my heart and mind forever.

I have had many - too many - occasions to recollect it over the years, and to quote it, to others, to myself, at times of loss - of a friend, a relationship - someone who had walked with me beneath the moon and stars, and did so no longer.

And someday, in the far future I hope, when the ashes of Ho Ho and Mrs Ho Ho rest in repose beneath their tree, perhaps we will have that poem posted nearby. We will still be under that moon, but no longer roving.

We will be home.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I don't care what happens to my body after I die. That's a decision for the living. Whatever is cheapest and most convenient.


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 5, 2010)

IF I DIE... its okay to say she had a great life and no regrets because i know this life is an awesome experience and know the greatest things in this life are acceptance compassion and love... and i try to practice those ever day ... and if im aloud to do so for 2 more minutes or 40 more years... ill be greatful for ever second..... im happy and will be happy with the life i have until i move on to the next life................ i want everyone if it does happen just to do one thing for me ......... hug a perfect stranger ...and if not hug them give them and epic compliment ..... that would make me super duper happy and know after you hug them that you are all part of the big picture.....think of yourself as a pixel in the huge painting that is life...all connected and all needed for that picture to be beautiful.... we are all the same and of the same light... so death for me is not the end .. but just the moving on to the next big picture of life


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

furious styles said:


>



Works for me, though I'm not really fond of coffee. 

Also, I've never seen that film. Or Star Wars.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Works for me, though I'm not really fond of coffee.
> 
> Also, I've never seen that film. Or Star Wars.



Wow, Rebecca, you just lost three very important bonus points. Excuse me while I lay on this rug with an espresso in hand and some George Lucas on the screen.

I want to be ashed into a coffee bean bag and sift around on everyone's shoes!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Wow, Rebecca, you just lost three very important bonus points. Excuse me while I lay on this rug with an espresso in hand and some George Lucas on the screen.
> 
> I want to be ashed into a coffee bean bag and sift around on everyone's shoes!


Meh, I've lived without those points for 34 years. I'm good.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2010)

furious styles said:


>



Thread over. We have a winner.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 5, 2010)

I guess I am on the other side, I always figured my viewing would draw a large crowd simply because there'd be people paying money to make sure its really me in the box thats leaving. That its not some rumor or shennanigan that I died. 
As for church service, Yeah I want the traditional Catholic Mass, Gotta cheer for the water sprinkling to absolve me of whatever bad stuff I did.
Song choice, The opening hymn O Come Emmanuel (sung in Latin)
the Offeratory Song Ave Maria
Communion Lord of the Dance
Recessional Shaving Cream by Benny Bell.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 6, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> IF I DIE... its okay to say she had a great life and no regrets because i know this life is an awesome experience and know the greatest things in this life are acceptance compassion and love... and i try to practice those ever day ... and if im aloud to do so for 2 more minutes or 40 more years... ill be greatful for ever second..... im happy and will be happy with the life i have until i move on to the next life................ i want everyone if it does happen just to do one thing for me ......... hug a perfect stranger ...and if not hug them give them and epic compliment ..... that would make me super duper happy and know after you hug them that you are all part of the big picture.....think of yourself as a pixel in the huge painting that is life...all connected and all needed for that picture to be beautiful.... we are all the same and of the same light... so death for me is not the end .. but just the moving on to the next big picture of life



LucidBliss - I'm something of a 'Mad Hugger' too, or used to be. Mostly, now, I hug with my eyes and a few kind words to the passing stranger - lest they think I'm even a stranger stranger.

Years ago, I was totally in love with the singer Melanie (one of many then, and many more now), mostly for this particular song. I think that you will relate.

Beautiful People

Melanie

You live in the same world as I do
But somehow I never noticed
You before today
I'm ashamed to say

Beautiful people
We share the same back door
And it isn't right
We never met before
But then
We may never meet again
If I weren't afraid you'd laugh at me
I would run and take all your hands
And I'd gather everyone together for a day
And when we gather'd
I'll pass buttons out that say
Beautiful people
Then you'd never have to be alone
'Cause there'll always be someone
With the same button on as you
Include him in everything you do.

Beautiful people
You ride the same subway
As I do ev'ry morning
That's got to tell you something
We've got so much in common
I go the same direction that you do
So if you take care of me
Maybe I'll take care of you

Beautiful people
You look like friends of mine
And it's about time
That someone said it here and now
I make a vow that some time, somehow
I'll have a meeting
Invite ev'ryone you know
I'll pass out buttons to
The ones who come to show
Beautiful people
Never have to be alone
'Cause there'll always be someone
With the same button on as you
Include him in ev'rything you do
He may be sitting right next to you
He may be beautiful people too
And if you take care of him
Maybe I'll take care of you
And if you take care of him
Maybe I'll take care of you...
Beautiful people


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

activistfatgirl said:


> Wow, Rebecca, you just lost three very important bonus points. Excuse me while I lay on this rug with an espresso in hand and some George Lucas on the screen.
> 
> I want to be ashed into a coffee bean bag and sift around on everyone's shoes!



I have now seen the Big Lebowski (well, it was last year, but I've seen it. Still don't like coffee and haven't seen Star Wars.)


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> I have now seen the Big Lebowski (well, it was last year, but I've seen it. Still don't like coffee and haven't seen Star Wars.)



better late than never homie!

i always loved this thread


----------



## Mishty (Feb 28, 2012)

furious styles said:


>



Good night sweet prince.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 29, 2017)

Seriously, I mean it. I don't want some post on the main board or anywhere. Anyone here who needs to know if I die, will find out otherwhere. I have no interest in being another fatty death milestone here.


----------

